# What River is This?



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

On MSN.com, they have "Class V Sledging". It looks suspiciously like Brown's Canyon, and maybe some other places on the Ark. Am I totally off? I watched all of the episodes, I think I saw Panther Rock in one of them.

Fearless -- Five individuals on the adventure of a lifetime. An original reality series.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Anything with a hummer truck in the margin has to be some alternative dimension.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

it looks class II not V. i've tubed harder shit than that. fearless my ass.

BTW its probably in new zealand where they 'sledge' a lot.


----------



## Corndog (Sep 23, 2004)

*The Numbers*

Pretty sure that is the Numbers on the Ark. The guide is Gary from Aspen Seals. They do a lot of their trips on the Numbers.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

low water #s.

i was guiding a commercial raft trip this summer on the #s, and during lunch my customers asked me what those crazy people were doing (no cameras there that day). i said, "riverboarding." 

the fucking kiwi dickhead replies, quite indignantly, "it's called sledging."


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ulta low water numbers for sure.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

you are wrong, its for sure foxton. i remember all those feature and some of those play waves.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry dude, thats not Foxton in any way....do you see a road next to the river? No. Its the numbers.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

no way, it was filmed from the side of the road. numbers don't look anything like that.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

numbers, it shows them puting in below #3. they prably did 3 to race take out. I posted on fearless and told them they were lame as hell for calling that class 5. I would guess around 550- 700 club footed squirrels(CFS). nice profile pic whiteymcchoco


a few years ago those crazy sledgin fools were puting in in granite running the old damn and pine creek #'s at commercially raftable flows. a few fellow employees of mine were safety rowing so if people got cold or tired they could ride in the raft. they ran the raft through the old damn too!! thats the rebar gnar


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

By position on video W106 49" 21' N39 21" 45 it could be on the Fryingpan by Basalt


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

maybe its the upper taylor


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

That riverboarding is FUN! We did some III/IV- this fall and holy cow watch out if you catch air off a big wave! KaPOW. Really different perspective, talk about being able to feel the river, much more so than a raft.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Definitely not foxton


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

jeez guys if you do the slowmo thing you can see scott's bridge in the background. its the numbers.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

O come on! It can't be numbers because it's class V! That must be Big South. I thought I saw Double Trouble in the background...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

gh, don't really care that you see a bridge. buffalo creek is right there off 96 rd. i should know, run this all the time. buffalo creek first d will happen next year too, stayed tuned for more beta


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Anybody see "Chocolate News" on Comedy Central? Pretty funny stuff about "*******."

De-Negrofication Institute | Chocolate News | Comedy Central


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry guys looks like position is the same for all shows,I do not watch the show and not that familiar with Fryingpan or Arkansas.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

DurangoSteve said:


> Anybody see "Chocolate News" on Comedy Central? Pretty funny stuff about "*******."
> 
> De-Negrofication Institute | Chocolate News | Comedy Central


Oh snap! Someone finally just spat it out.

"Fearless" is pathetic - that's 3 minutes of my life that I can't get back.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

definitely not the taylor.

i pretty sure thats the numbers- it looks like foxton, but the mountains in the background are further back than the mtns around foxton should be. they look as set back as they should be on the numbers.

im bummed i watched that video, thats three minutes of my life i cant get back.


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

*the narrows*

so stop arguing. it isnt foxton or the numbers. it is the narrows of the ark. it is class III. end of conversation.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

The put in they show is definitely the #'s. Looks to me like they ran the #'s and the narrows, and pieced their footage together out of order. No chance in he#$ it is foxton.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

catfishjon said:


> so stop arguing. it isnt foxton or the numbers. it is the narrows of the ark. it is class III. end of conversation.


 

dude you are wrong, it obviously shows then putting in below #3 I went past or was in that eddy 50 times this past summer. if it were the narrows you would see way more rocks and a much shallower river bed. if you were very familiar with low water #s then you would know that footage is all from below rapid 4 to above rapid 5 aka 4 1/2 , ender rock. :wink:


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

gh said:


> jeez guys if you do the slowmo thing you can see scott's bridge in the background. its the numbers.


I think it is shoshoneeeee, high water like 6000 club footed squirrels


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

The reason I think it is patched together, is it shows them walking down from the parking lot at the regular #'s put in, and then show's them getting in the water below #3. The one section looks like the narrows, but you could be right about low water #'s. Or it could be Yule Creek.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

upper taylor?? ysh actually I didn't notivce what yur talkin about till I looked at it close they are totally walking down a two track rd. but that 2 track might be the put in for THE GORE!


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

1whitewattafoo said:


> dude you are wrong, it obviously shows then putting in below #3 I went past or was in that eddy 50 times this past summer. if it were the narrows you would see way more rocks and a much shallower river bed. if you were very familiar with low water #s then you would know that footage is all from below rapid 4 to above rapid 5 aka 4 1/2 , ender rock. :wink:


i am pretty sure all you are familiar with is the upper c dude (maybe the milk run too).


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

1whitewattafoo said:


> upper taylor?? ysh actually I didn't notivce what yur talkin about till I looked at it close they are totally walking down a two track rd. but that 2 track might be the put in for THE GORE!


Huh? Even if it was Gore and super duper scrap levels, the canyon is too "deep" for lack of a better word this time of year and they probably wouldn't get the right sun for shooting.

Again - I don't really care where it was. I want to reiterate that it was three minutes of complete and utter boredom. I was mostly shocked that I could have spent that time better by cleaning my toilet or watching "The Hills."


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

catfishjon said:


> i am pretty sure all you are familiar with is the upper c dude (maybe the milk run too).


u r an idiot


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

It's the South fork of the East fork of the Nicknard and Killer fang falls is right around the corner.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

yak1 said:


> It's the South fork of the East fork of the Nicknard and Killer fang falls is right around the corner.


 
oh yah, you are right, south fork.and lower nard falls is after killer fang falls


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

i just wanna see whigchocolate post some more silly S#it


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

It is Bronco's half time and just spoke with my friend from Aspen, he had talked with Gary from Aspen Seals a while back, and Corndog was right it is the Numbers on the Arkansas River. Have 500 on this game.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

F##k me, F##k me, Broncos su#k.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

argh, i know!!

FOURTEEN total rushing yards.....14!!!!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

What happened to Cutler?Leagues best youngster to 3 interceptions ,not likin' the curve.


Not one damn thing about that video remotely resembles Foxton,what do i know though only ducky'ed it 60 + times and kayaked it 15 or sK one shot sort of looks like it is at the bottom of the boulder garden looking upstream.The way it was filmed couldn't tell where the hell it is ,don't really care ,hell I suck and am more " fearless " than them !!

post broncoid bender impending ... off to good start:twisted:


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Is this a Broncos forum now? Let's get back to the question er, I mean let's start making fun of whitechocolate again.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i try not to jack threads but this one wasnt exactly "on topic" to begin with so i didnt feel too bad!


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I think I vomited in my mouth a little when ever the people in the vid started to talk. That vid was definitely shot on the Poudre. Without a doubt.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I was just "working" and saw stuff about class V river run on my msn.com home page the other day. I thought the "class V" looked like some shots were in Brown's, some in Numbers or Narrows. They must have been going off the State Parks map where Pine Creek is class IX and Zoom Flume is class VII, and the Numbers are class VIII.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

cutch, not sure how loong you have been boating but your wrong. i try and post some pictures for you, for sure not the poudre. not sure why i even care, that video was crap.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Hey Whitechocolate, look for some pictures to prove your case here Amazon.com: Whitewater of the Southern Rockies: Evan Stafford and Kyle McCutchen: Books 
I'm sure you're right! It has to be foxton.


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

thats exactly the type of silly s#it i wanted to see!!!! ha ha


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Sledging looks about as gay as feltching. 

Are the Aspen Seals like old navy seals? or Seal the artist? Or, "Come sledge with us and it will SEAL the deal for some feltching later"?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Matty said:


> Hey Whitechocolate, look for some pictures to prove your case here Amazon.com: Whitewater of the Southern Rockies: Evan Stafford and Kyle McCutchen: Books
> I'm sure you're right! It has to be foxton.


ha ha ha ha ha ha

must not have been boating very long if he helped write the new testament


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

i had no idea cutch wrote that book, much repsekt, i read it every time i take a dookie. i also plan on sending you some beta for your next book on some creeks i have been scouting. much like yeti but i will actually paddle them 
still does not mean cutch is right about what river it is. he knows his class V i am sure, but i am way more qualified when it comes to III-IV stuff.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

It's below Slaughter House at really low water. They were up there the last time I was in Aspen doing tours.

FYI: wear a cup if you plan on riverboarding!


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

WhiteChocolate said:


> still does not mean cutch is right about what river it is. he knows his class V i am sure, but i am way more qualified when it comes to III-IV stuff.


Yep - I can tell by your pics at the Golden Playpark. Definitely a class III-IV expert. Almost had me fooled for a second.

Isn't there a gulch in Saudi Aurora for you "scout"? Watch out for needles and shotgun shells in the water...


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i dunno man, i think cayo has the urban shit on lockdown


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

That's got to be the Buttress on Boulder Ck and 800 cfs. Gnar all the way down.

I swear if I meet someone that works for MSN, I'm going to cock punch them. And I can't grasp how Hummer would sell more vehicles from that crap. Why don't they have videos with some mid life crisis dude getting laid by a couple hotties, that's a little more direct appeal.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

sbratt said:


> That's got to be the Buttress on Boulder Ck and 800 cfs. Gnar all the way down.
> 
> I swear if I meet someone that works for MSN, I'm going to cock punch them. And I can't grasp how Hummer would sell more vehicles from that crap. Why don't they have videos with some mid life crisis dude getting laid by a couple hotties, that's a little more direct appeal.


I wrote those morons @ MSN and told them they were lame, and that section of river(snake river in keystone) was only class 3. I think I set them strait. now i will change my email from a hotmail account to something else, like paper/snail mail, to keep myself from getting any dumber!!


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Don't worry foo, that video is definitely 10 mile creek below Copper, and there is no way you could get any dumber.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Matty said:


> Don't worry foo, that video is definitely 10 mile creek below Copper, and there is no way you could get any dumber.


 Yah I is alreadie dum benough I acually was gonna guess that its the blue from 2002 when the dam was low enough you could raft or sledge it. or maybe the breck whitewater park? it could be a run down the glory hole of dillon res.


----------



## duckiedevil (Nov 6, 2008)

Pretty sure it's the Arkansas. Class IV.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

duckiedevil said:


> Pretty sure it's the Arkansas. Class IV.


And we've finally come full circle.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Hahaha. I make a motion to table this discussion...


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

No way it's the Ark, WhiteChocolate told me it is Foxton, and he's been boating for almost 14 months. It's Foxton, end of discussion.


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

I Agree with Whitelighting. This discussion is past its prime, no longer funny, Its obvious its the Ark.

Thanks WhiteLightning for this hilarious and informative post.

(Whig-Choco... do you have anything funny to add? Otherwise its a done deal.)


----------



## duckiedevil (Nov 6, 2008)

Arkansas. I know it's the Arkansas (I've been boating a lot longer than 14 years). Class IV, Arkansas. Now it's the end of discussion. 



Matty said:


> No way it's the Ark, WhiteChocolate told me it is Foxton, and he's been boating for almost 14 months. It's Foxton, end of discussion.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

O.K., now that it's been ''settled'', what river is this? Timberland Earthkeepers. Nature's Watching.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

its the Cahoolawassi. that was too easy, it's only the biggest fu*%in' river in the state!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

that wasnt somewhere in Cali? Looked like sierra granite.....


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Already beat him to that Saudi Auroran 1st d,Cherry Creek ,the real one not that pussy one in Cali :-D.Buffalo Creek ?boy you are higher than Yeti and I.

I looked at that Trout/ Horse creek over by Woodland Park and Deckers again,not '' a series of 3+'s with a dangerous culvert'' that assessment was while the road was still being rebuilt,it is more like featureless ,eddyless 3 with several dangerous culverts.One part ,the steepest ,still looks interesting for a novelty run.

Geneva creek has some hair , a wood infested advanced section i'd like to clean,and a branches in your face class 3 part w/private property.Seems like somebody must've run part of this at sometime,anybody?It had enough water last year.

Tarryall has always interested me,though smarter boaters have ruled it out apparently.Question for Cheeseman boaters,would it be possible to hike up from Corral Creek to Tarryall and /or Slide for Life and what is it like from there down to the old takeout?Looking for adventurous 3-4 stuff ,a portage or two is okay.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

some guys went in a while back, i wanna say pizzuti or rasta maybe?? i dont remember who but they said it was flat, started getting good, and then fell off the face of the earth. on the maps there is a significant drop in gradient a mile or so above the confluence, but other than that above and below looks to be a much more manageable gradient. 

the always classic "first descents and/or new goods madness 2006" post, while not only entertaining, has lots of good beta on a lot of shit.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

YETI,You talkin' 'bout Tarryall/ There was a video i dunno' 10 years ago ,Paul Teft?,of the gnarly part,i was talking about carrying up from the SP,and really more about the SP from Corral Creek to Cheeseman Lake,you used to have to run all the way before the Corral Creek access which ain't exactly close to the river.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhh

there was some talk of that recently? rumours of underground rivers and lots of portaging, mixed with a few worthy drops.....i seem to remember people saying it wasnt worth it....again, not sure, maybe somebody could add some insight?


----------

